# Our foster fail



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!! Beautiful new addition!  She is originally from Indiana?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love that you failed teehee. Welcome to the matching dogs club


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Congratulations!! Beautiful new addition!  She is originally from Indiana?


Yes she was at a shelter in Indiana. Our rescue pulled her. Then she was transported and fostered in Ohio. Then to toronto then to us.



jade5280 said:


> I love that you failed teehee. Welcome to the matching dogs club


Lol. Mine don't match quite like yours though. Don't even know what jazzy is.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats on the addition. Are you keeping her name? I think I remember you saying you weren't overly fond of it.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats!!! I was waiting to see what you would decide!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Your dogs are just gorgeous. What a pair. And congrats--I'm glad you kept her, dogs like those are like dog lovers' eye candy LOL


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats! Jewel and Jazzy make a great duo


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats....they look great together. Love their eyes!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

dagwall said:


> Congrats on the addition. Are you keeping her name? I think I remember you saying you weren't overly fond of it.


Thanks  I think I will keep her name as she knows it. I'm not a huge fan, but I don't hate it. I've been calling her banana lately for some reason lol.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Remaru said:


> Congrats!!! I was waiting to see what you would decide!


Thanks  It's crazy that until 1.5 years ago I had never owned a dog in my life and now we have 2.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Your dogs are just gorgeous. What a pair. And congrats--I'm glad you kept her, dogs like those are like dog lovers' eye candy LOL


Thanks Kayota 



taquitos said:


> Congrats! Jewel and Jazzy make a great duo


Thanks  I just need to rename the cats now to have "J" names.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

dogsule said:


> Congrats....they look great together. Love their eyes!


Weird that I ended up with two dogs that have different colour eyes. I swear it wasn't intentional.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Weird that I ended up with two dogs that have different colour eyes. I swear it wasn't intentional.



I have two cockers with one blue eye and one brown eye, it wasn't intentional either. Got one (the black one) in 2006 and in 2009 saw a little cocker pup (the white one) at a shelter and fell in love.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

d_ray said:


> Thanks  I think I will keep her name as she knows it. I'm not a huge fan, but I don't hate it. I've been calling her banana lately for some reason lol.


Muggsy and Kabota came to me already named. I wasn't fond of either name, but they knew their names, so I stuck with them. Muggsy was often called "Bear-Bear" and Kabota is often "Butter Bean", but I'd feel stupid telling people my dogs were/are named Bear-Bear and Butter Bean, lol.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Aw yay! It sounded like she would be a really tough one to say goodbye to. I'm so glad you'll be keeping her!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Muggsy and Kabota came to me already named. I wasn't fond of either name, but they knew their names, so I stuck with them. Muggsy was often called "Bear-Bear" and Kabota is often "Butter Bean", but I'd feel stupid telling people my dogs were/are named Bear-Bear and Butter Bean, lol.


This is so me lol. Jazz is butter beard since I caught her eating butter on the counter.



pinksand said:


> Aw yay! It sounded like she would be a really tough one to say goodbye to. I'm so glad you'll be keeping her!


Thanks  I really didn't think my hubby would ever go for the idea and thankfully he did.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Now I see it! she is awesome! Josefina was a foster fail, too LOL.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Congrats  She's got a great home


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! She's a heart breaker with those puppy eyes!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Little Jazzy update: wow this is a totally different dog than the one who showed up 7 weeks ago. She is in full puppy naughty mode now lol. She can climb and seeks out any bit of food we try to hide. She is also really really taken to the cats and has started chasing them. We need to work on this. Jewel and her had a fight over toys a few weeks ago so toys have been put away. Last night we decided to bring out the toy box while we closely monitored the girls. Both girls chose tennis balls and played with them on their own. We even tossed the balls a couple times and everyone played fine. We put the toys away after an hour. I'm hoping we can continue to make toys positive for both girls and slowly bring toys back out while we supervise.

I'm having a hard time differentiating play and fighting. They are both very vocal when they play so it sounds bad and their hackles are sometimes up. However, Jewel's hackles are up even when she plays with her BFF britnay. But they both go back for more and their tails are wagging. But sometimes it gets heated and they look like they're biting at each other. I need to get a video. When I think it looks heated, I separate them. Jewel has also been humping Jazz a lot.

Overall things are going well. We implemented a no dogs in the bedroom rule so we've been sleeping better.

Jazz isn't crated anymore due to SA. She's gotten into some food that we thought we put up high enough, but apparently the fridge isn't high enough. Her and Jewel feasted yesterday on a baguette, loaf of bread, and taco shells.


----------

